# Taking it 'out' on animals



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Have to get this off my chest. It's bugging the **** out of me. Why is it that when my partner and I argue, or aren't talking. He completely ignores my boys as if they don't exist. They could hurt themselves, be in danger etc and he wouldn't care. Why do people so that? Why take it out on animals. They never did anything. They not part of the argument. Why ignore them. Just don't understand that....


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

In my experience it's usually less about the animals and more about upsetting you. I say fine by me I'll go be with my pets, you know where to find me when you want to talk.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't trust people who do this. They just aren't animal lovers to me and that means I don't trust them. 

Plus if it is to the extent of hurting something I love to hurt me, that's cruel and sadistic.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> I don't trust people who do this. They just aren't animal lovers to me and that means I don't trust them.
> 
> Plus if it is to the extent of hurting something I love to hurt me, that's cruel and sadistic.


I agree. My granny always said 'never trust someone who is mean to animals'....


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I find those people to be generally not fun to be around since when things are great in their life, they are fantastic people to be around but god forbid you are in the way when they are angry. They are the type to take it out on their kids when they are upset with their spouse/ex-husband/wife too. I think maybe it is not so much to do with general maliciousness but more so a lack of control over their emotions aka when they are sad they feel everybody else should be too. It is unstable and I do not like to surround myself with these types of individuals.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

This sounds to me like it may be an emotional manipulation tactic, or difficulty controlling his emotions when he's mad. I, too, would have a hard time trusting someone who did this. There's really no excuse to "take it out" on animals when one is angry.


----------

